# Tricep Lump??



## dave20 (Sep 21, 2005)

Didn;t know where to put this so put it here.

Recently I have noticed a pain in the bottom of my left tricep while training and for a while afterwards, It has been getting worse the last few days and now i can feel a lump at the bottom of my tri even now but its not swollen up.

It seems to swell when i train (not just on arm day) and its quite painful, I dont really notice it when i lift, more after a set.

Does anyone know what this is? how its caused and waht i can do to make it right?

Thanks in advance

Dave.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

inflimation of a tendon or ligament mate is what it sounds like to me....

u need to ice and rest it mate


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

Maybe book an appointment to have a sports massage and they should be able to see whats going on and release some tightness/pain!

As DB says ice is always good too!


----------



## dave20 (Sep 21, 2005)

Cheers guys


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Ice 20 min on and off for 2 times.

Ice is the best natural anti inflamitory there is.

Heat no more than 10 minutes or it will cause inflimation.

Fish oils have natural anti-inflamitory properties so does ginger and turmeric, Boswellia, Bromelain, Quercetin, Devil's Claw

Natural support to aid in good joint health include glucosamine sulfate, chondroitin, fish oils.

I woud do nothing that agrivates that tricep for at least a month.

Probably like 12 weeks actually.

Do legs and pulling exercises for that time maybe even some cardio.

If you dont rest that injury, you might not ever let it heal.

Do flys for chest instead.

Do nothing that agrivates it.

Also try the above.


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

superb hacks,

superb


----------



## dirtride (Jan 19, 2005)

nice post up hacks.


----------

